# Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!



## Eiswolf93 (27. März 2008)

*Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Hi an alle,

Ich bin auf der suche nach einem neuen Headset, weil mein derzeitiges kaputt gegangen ist. 

Da ich viel Bass mag, wollte ich fragen, ob jemand ein Headset/Kopfhörer(Ist egal) kennt, dass defenitiv Bass hat!

Preislich würde ich bis 60 Euro gehen, mehr hab ich zurzeit nicht übrig.^^

Ich habe so an die Sennheiser gedacht, oder gibt es noch andere???


----------



## el barto (27. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

hab mich bisher meist von den Sennheisern überzeugen lassen. Die sind meist echt gut nur auch etwas teurer.

Am besten gehst du mal in einen Elektronikfachhandel  und hörst Probe. (gekauft wir natürlich im I-Net weil billiger )

Das ist besser als jede Empfehlung, weil "guter" Klang eben subjektiv ist.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (27. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Das ist leider das Problem.
In meiner Umgebung gibt es keinen einzigen Laden der wirklich eine Auswahl an Kopfhöhrer hat, deshalb muss ich mich auf Empfehlungen im Internet verlassen.


----------



## xQlusive (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

habe nen sharkoon Cosmics 5.1 der Sourroundsound ist ok, und den Bass kann man gut hochdrehen, das mikro hat mich nicht soo überzeugt, da man es ca nach nem Jahr auf Position halten musste und die Sprachausgabe nur befriedigend (mit nem fetten -) ist..
dafür ist es und sein Nachfolger relativ billig.


----------



## maaaaatze (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Also was dir leider zu Teuer ist ein PC 161 von Sennheiser. Hat echt nen ordentlichen Bass. Aber hat auch leider seinen Preis das ding. Aber kann es dir Trozdem empfehlen, dann musst halt nochmal en Monat sparen


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Das Sennheiser PC161 gibt es schon ab 65 Euro.(Die 5 Euro sind drin) dieses Headset wurde mir schon oft empfohlen und ich glaube ich werde es auch nehmen.


----------



## maaaaatze (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Das ist gut  Keine schlechte entscheidung, wusste auch gar nicht wie billig das auf einmal wurde^^


----------



## Pokerclock (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Ja, das Sennheiser PC161 habe ich mir vor rund 2 Monaten auch gegönnt. Beu Musik hat das Headset wirklich einen fetten Bass. Bei Spielen ist der allerdings nicht ganz so ausgeprägt.

Allerdings habe ich es mal an den PC meines Freundes drangesteckt. Der hatte eine Creative Soundkarte drin. Frag mich welche ka.

Der Vergleich zum Onboard-Sound ist gigantisch. Das leise Grundrauschen war auch weg. Ich bin ernsthaft am Überlegen mir eine Soundkarte anzuschaffen. Aber wie gesagt das Sennheiser ist sein Geld wert und Finger Weg von den USB-Varianten!

EDIT

Hab grad telefoniert. Es war ne Audigy2


----------



## y33H@ (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Das Medusa 5.1 (Klinke) @ Audigy2 dröhnt herrlich und vibriert dabei munter - sehr geil!

cYa


----------



## asdqwe (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Hi

Sennheiser HD485  (~7 über deinem Budget)
AKG K518 DJ         (auch portabel nutzbar)

Die bisher genannten Kopfhörer (wenn man sie denn so nennen darf) sind vom Klang her eher schlecht(er). Und das Preis/Leistungsverhältnis ist bei denen auch schlechter.

Ich würde dir mal empfehlen in einen Mediamarkt/Satur zu fahren, die haben eigentlich immer eine Kopfhörerwand.


----------



## Eiswolf93 (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Ok

Ich muss einfach mal wieder in den Saturn und mich mal dort umschauen,

aber ich habe noch eine Frage: Gibt es auch gute Funkkopfhörer???

Ich will einfach mal fragen, weil mir das Kabel oftmals gestört hat.

Preislich auch wenns geht bis 60 Euro.


----------



## Oliver (28. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Kein Funkkopfhörer, aber das beste Headset, das ich jemals gehört habe: Beyerdynamics MMX2. Kosts bei Alternate zwar 80 Euro, aber die ist das Headset ohne Zweifel wert. Mein Speedlink Medusa 5.1 klingt gegen das MMX2 wie ein billiges Headset aus Fernost ^^


----------



## Eiswolf93 (29. März 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Hat einer ein Funk-Kopfhöhrer/Headset???
Weil ich bin grad am überlegen, eins mit funk zu kaufen, wegen der beweglichkeit.
Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen???


----------



## ShadowAlien (6. April 2008)

*AW: Kopfhöhrer/Headset mit viel Bass!!!*

Hm... hab viel schlechtes über Funkheadsets gehört... aber praktisch sind sie bestimmt...
Nen Headset mit viel Bass.... Ich hatte das Speedlink Medusa 5.1... das hatte ziemlich viel Bass... bei meinem jetzigen Sennheiser PC 161 hab ich zwar nicht mehr so viel, aber es klingt um einiges besser. Muss man immer gucken, was man will/mag. Am besten ist, wie schon vorgeschlagen, probehören.
Falls du daran denkst, ein Sennheiser zu kaufen, setz das Ding vorher auf jeden Fall mal auf... das ist der einzige Nachteil an dem Ding.. es sitzt ziemlich locker...


----------

